# Intel Brookdale i845D drivers?



## Kromgol (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello!

I've searched everywhere for drivers to the chipset Intel Brookdale i845D but i can't seem to find it anywhere!
The only thing i found on Intel's site was this: http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/cs-009236.htm but this specific chipset doesn't seem to be there.

Any help?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the brand and model of your motherboard?


----------

